# headset troubles



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok I have that really crappy headset provided by Auto assault limited edition you know the Creative HS-150 and I was wondering if I could use it on any other game such as battlefield 2142 or Flights simulator x. My specs are in a drop down next to my name, It shows my sound Card there. If this is possible please give me steps on how to do it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We can't see your dropdown system specs. Go to User CP (top left of page) > Edit Options. Scroll down to System Specs "Would you like to show other members your computer specs?", enter Yes in the box, then scroll down and click the Save Changes button.

If the headset is a standard one, and not specifically for Auto Assault, then it should work with any game that supports headsets.


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok for somereason my drop down specs wont work, anyway I have a soundblaster X-Fi Fatal1ty sound card, does anyone know if the headset that was shipped with tthe limited edition, have the ability to work on any other game other that auto assault?


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

moving to online gaming forums


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

*Auto assault headset*

Hi, I wanna know if the headset that comes with the collectors edition of auto assault is compatible with any other game, such as the battlefield series or flight simulator. Its a creative HS-150 Headset with a built in microphone that was shipped with all colectors editions of Auto Assault. I have a Soundblaster X-FI Fatal1ty sound card. Any info or how tos would be appreciated.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

in this case you can answer your own question simply try them with another game.


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

well anyways what would you recommend as the best headset cause this ones crap, dosent matter what the price is.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sennheiser PC165 Gaming Headset
Sennheiser PC160 Gaming Headset

eDimensional AudioFX Gaming Headset
http://www.techimo.com/articles/i243.html
http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/peripherals/audiofxheadphones/

Razer Barracuda HP-1 Gaming Headset
http://www.razerzone.com/Products/Gaming-Audio/Razer-Barracuda-HP1-Gaming-Headphones/
http://www.techfear.com/articles/2006/9/razer_barracuda_hp-1_headphones.shtml

Logitech Extreme PC Gaming Headset
http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/multimedia/logitec_headset/
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=103,CONTENTID=7511


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok 2 things first which one is the best second I fixed the problem, i had it plugged into onboard audio.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Read the reviews and google "gaming headsets" for more. The best ones tend to be more expensive, but you might not like the way they look or they might feel uncomfortable, so it's a matter of personal choice for you. The Fatal1ty headset is used by some of the top professional gamers, so if you're looking for something better than that, you'd be better off trying some different headsets at a computer store.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

any headsets made by Sennheiser are awesome.cant go wrong with those.


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok so hears what I did. I plugged my speakers an just the microphone part of the headset into the sound card works pretty well although I am interested in the Fatal1ty headset its just sop hard to find does anyone know where to buy it?


----------

